
Show HN: Automatically optimize your drip email marketing campaigns using AI - brockf
https://www.optimail.io/blog/introducing-optimail-ai-drip-emails-optimization
======
brockf
I'm excited to announce the public release of Strong Analytics' new product,
Optimail.io. Optimail uses AI to send, manage, and optimize your drip email
marketing campaigns. It's a replacement for complex decision trees, A/B split
tests, and hours spent staring at your screen trying to make your email
campaigns more effective.

After my first software business was acquired, I began my PhD in Cognitive
Science at Northwestern University, where I was trained in statistics,
research, machine learning, and experimental design. It was a blast! I met
some amazing people, and I found the ideas I got to think about every day very
exhilarating.

But what excited me even more was the possibility of integrating what I was
learning about (machine learning, AI, optimization) with what I'd spend my
life to that point building — software that helped people grow their
businesses. So, I left academia and, together with a couple of fellow PhD
friends from graduate school, have formed a data science development and
consulting firm, Strong Analytics, and we are now launching Optimail as our
first product.

If you do get a minute to check it out, I'd love to hear any feedback you
have!

------
marvinrussell
We were lucky enough to use the tool during Beta. It was super easy to use and
dramatically helped us improve our email marketing. We'll be customers for a
long time.

------
Nikovergis
What a compelling and sophisticated tool. Can wait to use it!

